

Ask HN: Recommendations for a VPN provider? - chabeligian

I&#x27;m interested in setting up my connection here in the west coast of the US through a VPN. There seem to be a plethora of options--does anyone have any recommendations?<p>Price isn&#x27;t really a concern for me. I&#x27;m concerned more with speed and reliability, as well as the usual privacy features (no logs kept, etc).
======
neue
I use Private Internet Access, it works incredibly well.

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

Their site really needs a redesign, though.

~~~
Plaastix
I use PIA and it works great. Their website design is not representative of
their service at all.

------
atmosx
I'm using torguard and must say I'm pretty happy with them. You can use your
login/password for up to 5 computers, which is handy, the setup is fairly
easy. I needed some advanced setup options but since they support OpenVPN
everything worked great! Their support center is responsive + the guy a Greek
Server which serves me well when I'm abroad.

On the security side they state that no logs are kept, security is paramount
and so on. I've found this VPN provider through a torrentfreak post which was
listing the top10 most secure VPN providers for 'torrent' downloading. I don't
use it for downloading illegal material, but I guess most people do, hence I
believe they (TorGuard) wouldn't really wanna know what their users are doing
online. :-)

cheers!

------
michellesamuel9
Some of these services log what you are doing, but some even offer to not log
anything that you do! So you are 100% hidden from the world via their servers.
There are Top of VPNs, to find a decent one check out
[http://vpnwebsites.com/top-10-vpn-
providers/](http://vpnwebsites.com/top-10-vpn-providers/).

------
intopieces
VyprVPN from Golden Frog is an excellent choice, and their support is 24/7/365
if you have connection issues.

~~~
hackerboos
I'm on their trial now. Quick and their app makes it painless to get up and
running.

------
shaunstevin7
I would highly recommend PureVPN, it's awesome, it's easy to set up and i use
PureVPN to watch Netflix, Hulu, Bbc iplayer and any other blocked websites
outside of US. [http://www.purevpn.com/](http://www.purevpn.com/)

------
xoware
We suggest you be your own VPN:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1221503813/protect-
your...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1221503813/protect-your-
computer-from-wi-fi-hacks-with-vpex)

------
jpetersonmn
I've been using boxpn for a couple years now. Speeds are good, service
reliable, etc...

------
demonshreder
Froot VPN [https://www.frootvpn.com/](https://www.frootvpn.com/)

Once on Promo Bay.

